# Solved: Shares asking for password



## namit (May 12, 2009)

I have small network with 4 machines of what all the machines are having same problem. 

The computers login to domain ok (bit slow) but that is ok, when i go to share it asks for me username and password but when I type in admin username and password or my own username it does not work.
I get this error if i try to connect one of mounted drives I get this 
"The system detected a possibel attempt ot copromise security"

Also when open up exchange it can not connect to mailboxes either.
I did run antivirus and smitfraudfix on server thinking i had a virus but it found nothing.

Any ideas? 
Thank you


----------



## namit (May 12, 2009)

odd it ended up being firewall, did not know windows firewall blocked user accounts also. Working again.


----------

